# Boroughs of NYC



## Sirene (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,

I want to come shoot in the boroughs of Nyc, particularly Brooklyn, Bronx and Queens.

But since I'm not from there I would love to go with people who are from there or knows the places more than I do. 

I like to shoot urban pictures.

You can post here or send me a pm 

Regards


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 6, 2009)

You forgot Manhattan and Staten island ~


----------



## Sirene (Dec 6, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> You forgot Manhattan and Staten island ~




Well I mainly want to take pictures of the other 3 boroughs


----------



## AJ Angiuli (Dec 7, 2009)

long island city offers up some great shots. the old dominos plant is gone but the fun factory is still up and running. 

brighton beach in brooklyn as well as coney island is another great spot.

Roosevelt island offers views of the upper east side of manhattan and long island city in queens. also renwick ruins is there as well.

when were you planning on making your trip? there is a ton of great spots if you have anything specific let me know i can shoot you a list and maybe some links.

hope it helps....also if our schedules jive ill be more then happy to get out for the day maybe even get a few of my local friends to come along from my meet up group.


----------



## Heck (Dec 8, 2009)

There is lots of "urban" in the Bronx it depends on what kinda urban you want and your risk level you want to take.. Some areas I would not go alone with or without gear.


----------



## Sirene (Dec 9, 2009)

Heck said:


> There is lots of "urban" in the Bronx it depends on what kinda urban you want and your risk level you want to take.. Some areas I would not go alone with or without gear.




Really, I thought it was not like that anymore... 
I wish I would become invisible when I shoot. 

I don't want to take risks, that's for sure.
I went to the Bronx once, in castle hill and it was fine though.
Which areas would you not recommend ?

I feel like hiring a bodyguard, just to take pictures.


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 10, 2009)

When are you planning to come down? Let us know, maybe we can get a few others interested in a meetup? 

Lots of great places to shoot in the Bronx. Some of the buildings are incredable. Lots of ethnic places to visit, little known historic lanmarks as well.

Long Island City, AStoria, Roosevelt Island, in Queens are wonderfull places to shoot urban. Great views of the city, industrial, yuppie nabes, great food n ethnic pockets off all nationalities to go nuts in. 

I'm in! WHEN????


----------



## Heck (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not trying to scare ya but I have been working in the south Bronx for over 20 years and would not walk around with gear myself   Now If your in a car and stop and shoot for a few at spots and keep it moving then your fine. But I would not recommend taking the train and walking around being distracted by trying to take photos unless you got a few people with ya. As far as places I myself would like to shoot the bridges around the bronx. There are a ton of them going over the east river or to queens. Google earth gives you a good view of what they look like. I should get around to taking some photos of the Bronx.. Im there everyday


----------



## kezsaj (Dec 15, 2009)

I also recommend Long Island City, and I live about 10 minutes away from there walking so you can just tell me when you get here


----------



## Sirene (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey guys, so sorry I have not replied before.

Okay so what do you guys think about *February 5th* to 7th?
We could all meet up somewhere early in the morning and shoot all day in the Bronx and Queens, what do you guys think ?

Let me know guys, I am really looking forward to that week-end.


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds great.


----------



## Sirene (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just realized that from 5th to 7th of Feb. is the superbowl week-end, so I'm thinking the week-end before that, would be better, so from Jan 29 to 31st ?

What do you guys think, I will be free all week-end.
Let us know.


----------



## Sirene (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, so far there's not much responses besides Paul and I.
Let us know, when it would be best for you guys.


----------



## Heck (Jan 18, 2010)

Well the Friday I work but if weather forces a Friday meet then Ill try and sneak out for a few hours lol


----------

